# If only Accucraft would make a PRR T-1



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I do wish that Accucraft would make a T-1, then it could pull these passenger cars!
Not quite finished, but between rain showers I decided to take some pictures. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada








Post war standard livery.









Post war standard livery. 








Post war Raymond Loewy "Fleet of Modernism" two tone livery.









Post war Raymond Loewy "Fleet of Modernism" two tone livery.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

You and ME BOTH know the T1 [NO hyphen in PRR locomotive nomenclature, thank you] is coming. We are just waiting for the FORMAL announcement. 

Build me a set will you?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We are just waiting for the FORMAL announcement 
_How much more formal do you want?_

From the Accucraft Product Update page 

PROJECTS UNDER DEVELOPMENT: 
1. AT/Fn3 – EBT #12 2-8-2, Brass, Electric & Butane Fired, 1:20.3 Scale (ETA: 2/2011) 
2. AT/Gauge 1 – PENNSY T1 4-4-4-4, Brass, Alcohol Fired, 1:32 Scale (ETA: 3/2011) 


Looks like it will be here within 6 months. [And if you believe that, I have a bridge to sell you . . .]


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Those cars look great David


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Comley separated me from a deposit for the T1 so I hope it is for real. David, I will email you separately about the cars - I feel a switch coming on if it is not too late!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone notice the unmentioned or advertised BR 7?? Alcohol fired with all the options and 3cyl?? 2 outside walscherts and inside slip eccentric. 

No Pricing or dates BUT a sku for ordering.....Not even on Accucraft UK site 

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=163


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 06 Nov 2010 08:58 AM 
We are just waiting for the FORMAL announcement 
_How much more formal do you want?_

From the Accucraft Product Update page 

PROJECTS UNDER DEVELOPMENT: 
1. AT/Fn3 – EBT #12 2-8-2, Brass, Electric & Butane Fired, 1:20.3 Scale (ETA: 2/2011) 
2. AT/Gauge 1 – PENNSY T1 4-4-4-4, Brass, Alcohol Fired, 1:32 Scale (ETA: 3/2011) 


Looks like it will be here within 6 months. [And if you believe that, I have a bridge to sell you . . .]

Well Pete,
To me formal is when they say - "It will be this much money, and will be arriving in the US on this date!
It will be soon, I am sure.
Which bridge is it by the way, and how much? 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 06 Nov 2010 04:21 PM 
Did anyone notice the unmentioned or advertised BR 7?? Alcohol fired with all the options and 3cyl?? 2 outside walscherts and inside slip eccentric. 

No Pricing or dates BUT a sku for ordering.....Not even on Accucraft UK site 

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=163 
Jason,
This is the one that Accucraft build for the Gauge 1 Model Railway Company in the UK.
Many people have been trying to convince the owner to have dealers in the USA but he seemed to have rather difficult conditions.
I suggested to him that he should let Accucraft handle it.He did not want this, but I guess he has now seen the light.
I was told that there are just 30 to be made available for North America.
I saw one at Stavers steamup in Portland in September.
Seemed to run okay. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, 
I should point out that it is only 2 cylinders. 
The outside valve gear is dummy, the inside slip eccentrics are apparently the way they like to 'do' it in the UK! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, 
Sorry, I should try and get this all together at once!! 
The price IS shown on the Accucraft site - $3,500 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 06 Nov 2010 04:32 PM 
Jason, 
I should point out that it is only 2 cylinders. 
The outside valve gear is dummy, the inside slip eccentrics are apparently the way they like to 'do' it in the UK! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


The specs on the accucraft site are some of the most difficult to understand....I still dont see any pricing on the Accucraft page though 

1:32 Scale, 45mm Gauge, Alcohol Fired
A slip eccentric designed locomotive
Featuring inside slide valve operation
Outside Walschaerts valve gear.
Outside fully working twin cylinders.
Working cylinder drain cocks.
Sprung axles, sprung buffers.
Blackened wheel rims.
Water by pass valve.
Steam fed oil booster.
Axle pump as well as hand pump.
Lubricator, pressure and water gauges.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, 
I agree. They have just copied the G1MRC specs! 
If you select the eStore on the Accucraft page you linked to, you will see the price. 
All the best, 
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't decide whether they got smart and haven't 'announced' the T1 [by providing a specs page and a price] because they know it might be late, or whether they are just way behind with the marketing and the website. 

You'd think, if they publish that it will be available in March 2011, they'd want to start taking orders now ? 

David - I love that Brittania - pity I haven't room or budget for another loco... Or any coaches to go with it!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I would think that they are making sure that the prototype performs properly and is correct detail wise. 
The same way that they made sure about the Royal Hudson. 
I think that as soon as it has passed all the tests, we will see the 'announcement'. 
But I am not sure 'why' they would be taking deposits at all. I thought that they had given up on that approach. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I am not sure who Rio Grande Southern Railroad Hobbies are, but if you look, and select, more photos under Accucraft Brass Pennsylvania T-1 (Jim please note that they have put in the incorrect hyphen too) you will see some photos of ???? now undergoing testing. 
http://www.rgsrrhobbies.com/index_files/Page1139.htm 
Do we assume that this is the prototype? 
Is it being tested in Colorado? 
Shame that it doesn't have the 'Buick' holes! 
And why is it already sold? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The pic shows drain cocks on both front and rear cylinders. Which one's are powered, or am I misunderstanding 2 working cylinders?? And it would be beautiful with the Buick vents. nick jr


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nick, 
ALL four cylinders are real. 
What is confusing you is that Jason started talking about the British Britannia in the middle of this thread! 
As far as I know, specs have not been released for the T1. 
Probably will when the announcement comes. 
If you WANY the Buick holes, I suggest that you email Jerry Hyde and maybe if enough suggest it, they will perhaps make it an option. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, thank you for clearing that up for me. Seems the older I get the easier I get confused. nick jr


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

These pictures [and some others] have been floating around for a few weeks now. The rash assumption is that this IS the prototype and it was photographed "somewhere in OH" [imagine that]. 
I know Cliff has tested the prototype on the test track in the warehouse in Union City and it makes it around that track. Does not mean it will be happy galloping around 10 ft radius, but that seems to be the standard minimum for large locos to have any sales potential. 

Gregory Posta owns RGSRR Hobbies, and although primarily focused on narrow gauge, sell the entire Accucraft product line. I think the $SOLD was an error of NO PRICE. He is pretty straight up. 

In regard to the "Buick holes", I would want to make sure there were no other cosmetic details that would have to be changed to keep the locomotive "reasonably correct". Do not have my PRR books handy to check. 

Regards


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Will it have tons of wheel slip like the prototype? 

These were rumored to be the fastest locomotives ever built, routinely dusting 100mph! According to crew folklore a couple even surpassed the "official" world speed record of 126mph set by the British "Mallard" but due to PRR's official policy of forbidding any "record chasing" it was never recorded in an official manor.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 08 Nov 2010 06:53 PM 

















Just wanted to make sure those gorgeous pics are on Page 3 as well. Almost enough to make me want to get in to 1/32nd - but then I'd need a Brittania 4-6-2 and David would get rich selling coaches!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pete, 
Please don't look at it as my getting rich, 
rather the Gauge 1 world being enriched with my coaches. 
Or perhaps helping with my retirement. 
Oh, but I'm not taking any more orders anyway, so you would be making someone else rich! 
Anyway, you sound as if you do really WANT to get into 1/32nd scale, so why not do it. 
Never put off what you can do today, or you might never get around to it! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

you sound as if you do really WANT to get into 1/32nd scale, so why not do it 
Why not? Because I have 10 Fn3 projects on my workbench, an EBT Mikado on order, a C-19 that needs back-dating to be EBT #7, and another coach to convert. 

As I got to retirement, I learned you can't have it all....


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

This is a bit of a repeat on what I said back at the beginning of this year when the concept was first announced, but it has merit to the "Nortorious slipping" fallacy that seems to shadow the T1. 


The concept was developed in the early 1930s by the Baldwin Locomotive Works, the largest commercial builder of steam locomotives in North America, under the supervision of its then chief engineer, Ralph P. Johnson.

This is taken directly from one of Johnson's books:

"As locomotives got larger and more powerful, their reciprocating machinery had to get stronger and thus heavier, the problems posed by imbalance and hammer blow became more severe. Speed also played a factor, since the forces became greater and more destructive at higher wheel speeds. The growing size and piston thrusts of existing express passenger locomotives could not be sustained with the by-then conventional 4-8-4 2-cylinder layout. In addition, he (Johnson) became convinced that a single pair of cylinders with conventional valve gear and piston valves was approaching the limits in terms of steam flow and expansion rates." 

The T1 was only the start of Johnson's duplex designs, it was the first to be produced in mass numbers for a class 1 railroad. Their complexity meant that availability and reliability proved poor, and while a very capable locomotive engineer (driver) could extract great performance from a T1, the inexperience and unwillingness of the drivers to feel out the locomotive, compared to other PRR designed engines which could be driven by the worst of the "truck driving" hoggers, caused both unfavorable results and left a scar on the T1 throughout it's short working career. 

The T1 was also a light engine for it's size, and having a rather large power-adhesion ratio meant that the engines were prone to slipping if the engineer did not learn to run the engine on the thin line between maximum power and loss of traction. 

The C&O leased out a T1 for testing purposes in the late 1940's, and dispelled many of the myths. While undergoing tests, the T1's:


* They handled trains well, particularly at higher speeds.


* They kept schedule and made up delays on most runs.


* They had no excessive tendency to slip.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic
Word out on the street is that an initial test run was successful with full train..... I would speculate 80" drivers on the T1 are going to slip under a big load and/or grades (but at times most engines will due to conditions and/or the engineer on the throttle). The answer to the query will be known with the finished product and customer reviews.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the latest. www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6xMsDCvzPI 
No deposit needed, contact you favorite dealer soon. Grin...smile...I'm over here...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Now doesn't that look great.

The shot of it without the nose make you realise how far back on the real one the actual boiler ended. 
I count 20 cars behind it, and no sign of slipping.
Too bad that there are no "Buick" holes though.
Oh well, I guess we can't have everything! 
Looking forward to seeing one "live and in colour", preferably on my track when I get around to fixing it.
Next year for sure now that Dan has completed his. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 11 Nov 2010 05:00 PM 
Now doesn't that look great.

The shot of it without the nose make you realise how far back on the real one the actual boiler ended. 
I count 20 cars behind it, and no sign of slipping.
Too bad that there are no "Buick" holes though.
Oh well, I guess we can't have everything! 
Looking forward to seeing one "live and in colour", preferably on my track when I get around to fixing it.
Next year for sure now that Dan has completed his. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Speaking of "real one the actual boiler" would be a great coal conversion project!! 

One last aspect are those "Buick" potholes:


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 11 Nov 2010 07:10 PM 


Speaking of "real one the actual boiler" would be a great coal conversion project!! 

One last aspect are those "Buick" potholes:



Coal conversion.
I would think that it will not be too easy to shovel coal into the firebox. 
A high tender, and a not very 'open' cab will make it hard for sure.
But, I am sure that you will find a way. 
You had better order a couple, or more, so that you can play around with them!!!
I wonder how fast Ryan will make one of those go! 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Blimey.....It kind of reminds me of my mother's old steam iron!

I wonder if it will do shirts?

Rob Meadows


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Ding Dong on 11 Nov 2010 08:08 PM 
Blimey.....It kind of reminds me of my mother's old steam iron!

I wonder if it will do shirts?

Rob Meadows

Well Rob,
I'm sure that it will, if you don't mind a bunch of oily lines across them.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Page 4, we need another picture Pete


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

we need another picture 










PRR T1 model at Altoona[/b]* link


*









Of course, here's the best model:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Accucraft just updated their "Product" page and removed the dates from the 'in development' locomotives, including the T1. Guess they want a little more flexibility in the delivery date.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 06 Nov 2010 04:32 PM 
Jason, 
I should point out that it is only 2 cylinders. 
The outside valve gear is dummy, the inside slip eccentrics are apparently the way they like to 'do' it in the UK! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


Digressing slightly from the topic, Mr Leech, but the Gauge 1 Model Company 'Britannia' would cost at least 50% more if it was made the way Aster make their models - with operating Walschaert gear. However, accepting that a great many Gauge 1 fans over here lack the prodigious funds that plague so many of you in North America, it was felt that in order to allow as many to afford it as possible that s/e valve gear was the way to go. Certainly, the decision seems to have right, as they are all but sold out for the second time, I'm told.

It is, however a real rarity these days to see a Class 1 loco using s/e valves, but then, we so seldom see a Class 1 loco in Gauge 1 that is not either made by Aster, or scratch-built by one of the many British G1 craftsman builders. Indeed, the last mass-produced loco that comes to mind is the Aster Schools from 1975.

And talking about the s/e valve gear - well, as you can see from watching this video on Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga2uUXRNK74 - it seems to work very well. A standing start for over twenty heavy passenger cars from a comparatively small loco like this impresses _me. _S/e valve gear might not be what you expect on a Class 1 locomotive model, but it does allow one to be made to a price that puts it on many backyard railroads. 

Sounds pretty good too.

tac
Ottawa Valley Garden Railway Society
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually Tac, you may have it wrong. 
From what I was told, Trevor designed it with slip eccentric because that is what the potential owners wanted. 
The design of a slip eccentric is inherently likely to last a lot longer than outside working valve gear as the wearing surfaces can be made much larger, and is less prone to change once set correctly. 
Besides, he also had to make the real outside gear, even if it is dummy, so it probably ended up costing more than if the outside had been made to work. 
There is nothing wrong with slip eccentric, other than the need to physically push the loco in the direction that you wish it to run whenever a change of direction is needed. 
Most of the gauge one model engineers that I know in the UK still use it on their models, as many earlier locos did not have outside valve gear. 
As far as the video pulling 22 coaches is really of no use, unless you can compare it with say an Aster loco pulling the same load. 
We don't see the whole train as it starts, so how do I know if someone was giving it a push at the end out of camera? 
How free running are the coaches being pulled? 
I know that six of them are coaches that I built that are owned by the G1MRA (Not sure how they were allowed to use them for this advertising) so I know that they run very well. 
Anyway, that's enough of my skepticism for now. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

T1 has an attractive art deco look. Goes along with the GG1. From the video it looks like it has great power. Nice.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, here's the best model: 


I agree Pete, and the Lego version is probably the only one I'd be able to afford.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A video photo album of the PRR T1




Get a bag of popcorn and enjoy the old time film reel of the T1


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow--major wheelspin starting at about 1:23--actually starts going out of sync earlier but then she really lets loose.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Leech - if you have spoken to the designer then you are most likely correct, and I am wrong. As for the association using their own cars on a demo run - how is that wrong? The whole membership of the G1MRA benefits from knowing that this new loco is around - AFAIK the G1MRA does not build locomotives in competition with anybody. In fact, the DVD of the movie was a give-away in an earlier NL&J this year, as I'm sure you know well. 

I'll ignore your assertion that the whole scene was faked - I think you know better than that if you are on speaking terms with the gentleman who designed it. 

Anyhow, now we've stopped fghting for a minute or so, I'd be grateful if you can tell me about the odd-looking valve gear on the T-1, please. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac, 
Sorry, I wasn't aware that we were fighting. 
I was just trying to explain what I was aware of. 
The G1MRA owns sets of coaches of the main railway companies strictly for use at exhibitions for the use by members. 
Using them outside this realm, and especially to help promote a commercial proposition is not 'right' as far as I am concerned, unless I have misunderstood the Association's intent. 
Maybe they made a payment to the G1MRA for rental, I don't know. 
Now with regards to the T1 valve gear. 
I am assuming that you are referring to the 'real' loco, and not the model. I have not seen or heard anything about the model to be able to comment on it. 
They were built with poppet valves and Franklin gear. 
They had separate valve chests at each end of the cylinder,each with two steam and two exhaust valves at each end giving eight horizontal valves per cylinder. 
The camshafts between the steam chests were operated by cranks and main rods from gearboxes on the locomotive centre line, and these boxes were driven by levers and cross rods from the main crosshead, and so the motion was of oscillating cam type, known as the Franklin A form. 
In case you think that I am knowledgable, I am just quoting from a Loco Profile on them! 
5500, the one that Accucraft are making (I think) was fitted with rotary cam poppet valve gear (Franklin B) for a short while in 1948 and in 1949 5547 was given piston valves and Walschaerts valve motion. 
I hope that is what you wanted to know. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I would prefer a Q2 rather than a T1. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRR_Q2


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

Regarding the Lego model of the T1. It may be less expensive than a 1:32 live steam model, but based on my discussions with a member of WAMALUG [Washington (DC) Maryland Lego Users Group] who has built a Lego GG1 and was running it at the recent Rockville MD Lions Train Show, I would guess the builder has somewhere between $400 and $500 in the locomotive. 

SWITCHING to the Ga1UK Britannia [very confusing in this thread] 
In regard to the "G1MRA owned coaches", since one of the primary aims of the Association is "to PROMOTE GAUGE ONE", and allows FREE product announcements from the trade in the NL&J, I think Mr. Leech is "splitting Royal hairs". Perhaps if the builders of the coaches had been credited, he would have been happier. I have looked at the video repeatedly trying to discern what particular detail would show David that those particular coaches were the ones owned by the Association. In any case, as a member, I do not think this constitutes misuse. Nit Nit Nit. 

Tac, it is MY humble opinion that an Aster factory built version of this loco [the Britannia] would be at least TWICE the cost, since Accucraft in the US is offering them for $3500 US. 

In any case, Cliff at Accucraft says it runs quite well. 

I think they are both going to do ok in the market, not necessarily instant sell outs. 

Regards


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Reference with good visual of the design:

Franklin Type Poppet Valve 


Use by:
Santa Fe 4-8-4 No 3752, Pennsylvania K4s 4-6-2 No 3847 and T1 4-4-4-4 No 5500 and US Army 2-8-0 No 611 were all fitted with Franklin Type B valve gear. 

All these locomotives were rebuilds, and the C&O 4-8-4s may have been the only locomotives built new with Franklin Type B valve gear.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr Frank 

I will say what has been said many times, at least by the highly opinionated and biased Dr Rivet. If you really want an engine to come to market so you can have one, there are two real choices: 
a] commission a builder to do one for you at 800 per axle, pilot to tender. For the Q2 that is 9 axles on the loco and 8 axles on the tender; 17x8 =136 ==> $13,600 
b] get the plans together, offer to put up $ 250,000 and go to Hans at Aster or Jerry H at Accucraft and tell them you want the engine produced. 

Otherwise you must be willing to accept what others are willing to risk THEIR money on bringing to market. 

Charles B may want to share his views on this topic. 

Regards


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an established trio that makes the hobby what each of us want it to be: time, talent and the till. The preparation work for us has involved base line model, plans, parts, connections to services, supplies, manufacturers,etc allowing us to go with option 3: *build it yourself*. The down side to this option is...most of us have a life and cannot devote full time to making a wish come true therefore patience and persistence is key. We are comfortable taking it one development step at a time and maybe one day it will go from build it for yourself to build it and they will come!


As to the T1 I would not have done that model but the PRR M1a (hint Dr. Rivet) given that a Mountain has not been offered


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Leech, many thanks for your information - I suspected from the movie that it had some kind of non-linear valve gear of the kind that you describe, and I'm sad to say that all MY locos-in-profile disappeared many moons ago. 

I'm glad to see that Dr Rivet agrees with me about cost in the never-ending discussion between the relative goodities of A-v-A. All I can add to that is that were I a fan of modernish British steam then I'd be putting my money in Trevor's hat for the Britannia. It looks good, sounds VERYgood and hauls like a crazy thing, and I know 'cos I've seen one. 'In the tin' it is a very fine scale model of a much-loved prototype that I first saw as a very young child at the Festival of Britain in 1951. 

As for the T-1, as the British say, it's like Marmite - you either love it, or you don't. The model, however, appears to be a very fine piece of powerful model engineering, and will make the 'Keystone Cops' very happy. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 30 Nov 2010 07:07 PM 
... since Accucraft in the US is offering them for $3500 US. 

Regards 



Dr Rivet - that's very interesting - the US market, perhaps one of the lesser markets for British outline live-steam, get the 'Britannia', a British-funded model, for over a thousand dollars less than the British have to pay for it.

No other comment from this end will be forthcoming, except to say that I most certainly will NOT be getting one in my Hanukkah stocking this year.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 01 Dec 2010 04:39 AM 




Dr Rivet - that's very interesting - the US market, perhaps one of the lesser markets for British outline live-steam, get the 'Britannia', a British-funded model, for over a thousand dollars less than the British have to pay for it.

No other comment from this end will be forthcoming, except to say that I most certainly will NOT be getting one in my Hanukkah stocking this year.

Best

tac




Tac,
I am not so sure that you are completely correct in your assumption, although you do say 'perhaps'!
There are a lot of ex Brits in this hobby over here, and most, if not all, have British outline locos.
Also, I would think that at least 25% of those of US and Canadian origin seem to like the look of British locos and have one also, so at all the live steam meets that I have been to, most of the time you will see British outline locos running at one time or another.
It would be interesting to actually know what the ownership of loco type actually is. 
Of course, with Accucrafts Rubies, Fornies, 4-4-0, 2-6-0, C's and K's it has kind of changed the percentages in more recent times. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a bag of popcorn and enjoy the old time film reel of the T1

Love it. [ Can't you persuade Cliff to let you bring the prototype to Cabin Fever? ]


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm only passively interested in the T-1, but I like that video of the Brittania locomotive. The garden hedge alongside the loop gives me an idea for 'edging' my railroad when I rebuild it in the spring. It looks nice and creates a barrier. 

Charles, I like watching the old footage of the T-1, but I still can't help thinking about what might have been if the PRR had gone with a regular 4-8-4 instead of this design.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 01 Dec 2010 10:58 AM 
I'm only passively interested in the T-1, but I like that video of the Brittania locomotive. The garden hedge alongside the loop gives me an idea for 'edging' my railroad when I rebuild it in the spring. It looks nice and creates a barrier. 

Charles, I like watching the old footage of the T-1, but I still can't help thinking about what might have been if the PRR had gone with a regular 4-8-4 instead of this design. 

Mark
There is a great article by N & W when they did actual running comparisons of the T1 and the J 611. Without a doubt the T1 was built for a particular purpose: high speed and flat track. In the test runs along the trackage of N & W the J 611 outperformed the T1 below 60 mph beyond that the T1 was king of the rails at the higher speeds over a longer period of time during the test runs. So, having the T1 design and purpose was exactly what the PRR needed (less pounding on the rails) for fast passenger service just came too late in the evolution of locomotive power relative to the coming of diesel power.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 01 Dec 2010 10:58 AM 
I'm only passively interested in the T-1, but I like that video of the Brittania locomotive. The garden hedge alongside the loop gives me an idea for 'edging' my railroad when I rebuild it in the spring. It looks nice and creates a barrier. 

Charles, I like watching the old footage of the T-1, but I still can't help thinking about what might have been if the PRR had gone with a regular 4-8-4 instead of this design. 

Mark,
I know that we are getting off topic here, but with regards to hedging.
I was talking to someone in the UK who had planted hedging either side of his elevated track to provide greenery either side.
He said that of course you need a 'fast' growing shrub so that it fills in and comes up to track level quickly, but he found that he was out there every other day with the hedge trimmer trying to keep it down!
I guess that you can't have it both ways.
I am sure that Nancy Norris in Garden Railways has probably touched on the subject at some point.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

IIRC our own Tom LaPointe has a track that is hedged....at least, his movies on youTube seem to show that effect. 

And Mr Leech, I'm sure you are correct. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 30 Nov 2010 08:26 PM 
There is an established trio that makes the hobby what each of us want it to be: time, talent and the till. The preparation work for us has involved base line model, plans, parts, connections to services, supplies, manufacturers,etc allowing us to go with option 3: *build it yourself*. The down side to this option is...most of us have a life and cannot devote full time to making a wish come true therefore patience and persistence is key. We are comfortable taking it one development step at a time and maybe one day it will go from build it for yourself to build it and they will come!


As to the T1 I would not have done that model but the PRR M1a (hint Dr. Rivet) given that a Mountain has not been offered






Actually Charles I have heard Cliff say they plan to do an SP 4300 some day. To quote 'that is if we live long enough'. For Dr. Rivet. Don't get so serious, I just like the Q2 better. It is more rugged looking and was the most powerful locomotive ever produced. Personally for standard gauge I am an SP modeler. But as you say, I am not going to put up a quater of a million bucks for an engine so I take what they give us.
jf


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You want to see a nice hedged layout, check out the garden layout of Paul Abrams, of Iden, Sussex. 

He also runs a charming B&B, The Iden Coach House, with a magnificent garden. We stayed there a couple years ago. 

Besides the spectacular layout, with hand laid track, the real highlight of the stay was a tour of Paul's shop, and a number of his scratch-built masterpieces.

The view from our room...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

TAC 

I see from the Ga 1 model co web page the UK price is 2750 GPB. At current exchange rates that is approximately $4300 USD. The difference is about 18%, pretty close to VAT [until NEXT year]. AS I understand convention, prices in the UK are quoted including VAT, in the US they are quoted without sales tax. So with additional shipping, I would say they are close. Andrew's price on British outline Aster is often the same way. 

John F 

As a dedicated SP fan, you should be looking to purchase on of the beautiful AC-6 flat face CFs being done by the team at Triple R Services under the watchful eye of Alan Redeker. The prototype has logged many hours at my layout and it is an excellent engine. As you know videos have appeared on the forum post in the past. In addition "unidentified parties" are investigating the marketability of an SP Pacific in 1:32, so there is hope for SP fans still. 

ST1 

The hedges are beautiful. The late Grover Devine in California had them in front of a raised portion of his layout too. Looked very nice. Unfortunately they were [I think] privet (sp?), a plant well loved by bees and yellow jackets. We considered putting hedges on parts of the IE&W Ry, but we have a BIG PROBLEM already with yellow jackets nesting in the ground around the layout. We figured this would just give them a place to hide before they attacked unsuspecting locomotive drivers and guests. 

Regards


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere I heard of a fellow in Australia having hedges under and around his raised layout only to find that poisonous snakes hid in them, so he had to remove them (the hedges that is, the snakes removed themselves).


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to the T1...again:

This 1946 PRR public relations video has some nice footage of the T1's running on the Middle division, along with constructing/testing the T1's in the Altoona shops:





It's about 15-20 minutes into the video for those who want to skip the history lesson. (15 min = footage on the road, 20min = shop footage)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, 
I have that on my 29 Features Railroads DVD that I bought a while ago. 
I do like those post war and into the 50's style of documentary. 
The shots of them lifting the one piece cast frame is wonderful, somehow I don't think that they would build it that way today. 
I do like those 'Buick' holes! Too bad we won't be getting them. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan,

Nice video. Thanks for posting. The test plant shot was pretty neat, but I don't know if I would have stood as close to the operating locomotive as that one tech. 

Certainly, the T-1 is an interestling locomotive to watch running.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, it's finally on Accucraft's 1:32 page!

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=167


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. 

Just, wow. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting to go back and re-read the initial posting about this production run...

Accucraft PRR T1 MLS announcement


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it's finally on Accucraft's 1:32 page 
Jerry Hyde's video is awesome - except for the UK LNER teak coaches! I couldn't detect a single US coach in that long consist - let alone a PRR. 
(David - maybe you should have a talk with Jerry about the appropriate coaching stock for a T1 ;-)


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

David, 
Any chance you may have a picture/video of the coaches 
you have been building for me ?


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Are these passenger cars from Accucraft? If so what release/year?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Brian,
NO, they are ones that I built.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, those photos and this thread are from 2010.
I think David has retired from coachbuilding.

Accucraft make some generic coaches lettered for PRR. Ithink.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just curious. They are beautiful, and not like anything I have seen commercially. 

Brian


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian,
I have a friend who has one for sale, with a rake of magnificent Lowey coaches by David Leach. PM me if you are interested.

http://steamtom1.jalbum.net/DH%202015/Will's%20Pensy%20T-1%[email protected]%20DH%202015.mp4


----------

